# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  How do I fill end gaps in weatherboards

## brettule

I built a garden shed (first time for me) and clad it in weatherboard to match the house. My skills aren't great though and there are quite a lot of gaps between the stop end battens and the boards. How do I fill the gaps? Some of them you could loose a small child in!  :Smilie:

----------


## CraigandKate

Use this stuff, can be found at the big evil green shed:  Selleys No More Gaps Weatherboard | Selleys Australia

----------


## NRB

As the gaps are larger that normal I would get some paint(sealer/undercoat) in there first

----------


## sol381

always undercoat before no more gapping otherwise it wont stick...

----------


## Bloss

:Wat they said:  - you seemed to have primed the cut ends that is good and necessary. Note that any exterior acrylic or other flexible gap sealant will do the job, no need for a brand name product. Once you have sealed then paint over.

----------


## brettule

I squirted in sealant but it bulges out and sticks everywhere. I assume it dries to a rubbery like material so I can't sand it back once it's set? What is the technique for getting flush sharp angles with the goopy gap stuff to make it look like the boards were a perfect flush fit every time once painted?

----------


## CraigandKate

Soapy water and smooth it over, sorry it is not going to make 5mm gaps look like they are not there. But once it is all painted the same colour only you will notice it!

----------


## pharmaboy2

How about you dump the square edge, and fit an L corner cover - say 2 19mmx70mm made into an L and covers all the dodgy work.  If 50mm would cover it, you can get aluminium or plastic 50mm corners

----------


## Bloss

> How about you dump the square edge, and fit an L corner cover - say 2 19mmx70mm made into an L and covers all the dodgy work.  If 50mm would cover it, you can get aluminium or plastic 50mm corners

   :What he said:

----------


## phild01

I think more timber edging will look untidy, just go with the filler and see how it goes.

----------


## Bloss

> I think more timber edging will look untidy, just go with the filler and see how it goes.

  Plenty of corners on weatherboard houses have timber or gal or PVC cover strips - precisely to make it 'look tidy'. That's an aesthetic view not a technical one - OP's choice of course.

----------

